# Clive's new 535d



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

:?: Has it arrived yet and what do you think 
Are you  ?
Or did I miss a thread ?



clived said:


> for those of you who were following my "diesel exec" thread, I've ordered a....
> 
> BMW 535d Sport in Carbon Black and beige leather with professional nav, bluetooth phone prep, CD changer, bi-xenon adaptive headlamps, servotronic steering (just the variable assistance, not that dodgy variable rack-rate thing!), folding mirrors, heated comfort seats, TV, extended voice control and Logic 7 hifi.
> 
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes, it's arrived and no you didn't miss a thread - just been a bit too busy with new job to be on here much.

I think it's awesome. Only using partial throttle (to avoid kickdown) and up to 3.5K revs as per running in instructions you can really feel the pull... can't wait for 1200 miles to be gone!

The seats are fantastic, the ride is as I expected - great on the motorway, a little jiggly compared to an SE on poorer road surfaces, but it seems to handle great in my limited experiementation so far, so that's the compromise I wanted. Voice control, TV etc. etc. all great toys. Looks are really growing on me and I love the colour combo.

So all-round -


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Excellent -Just wanted to check there were no hitches!
Glad its up to expectations so far. That running in period will pass in a flash. 
Its amazing just how many client's Crimbo cards you need to deliver personally :wink:

Still not seen one OTR


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Pics and full review please! 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Pics are tricky at the moment as I'm spending nights away..... and full review needs to wait till I've had a "proper" drive once run-in, but I'll deliver both asap!

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As a non-BMW lover I have to say it looks stunning. The sport pack on it makes a huge difference and from the front it is very intimidating. The black (I still reckon it's dark blue!!) looks really good and the interior colour looks much too classy for it to be Clive's car. :wink:

Admittedly I saw it when it had only done 100miles so it might look crap once the shine has come off a bit but for now I'm a bit...just a bit... of a convert.

:roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You can see how I walked into the dealership thinking "there is no way I want a BMW, but I best get some figures to beat MB up with" and walked out thinking "I might as well not bother test driving the E Class..." !!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)




----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol: You've turned into a Beemer driver already!! :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Very very nice. Style wise it's streets ahead of MB or Audi IMO.

Does it have SatNav? - couldn't really see the dash too well in the photo.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interesting car Clive 

I'll be honest, I just can't decide wether i like it or not. I have looked at the pics hundreds of times and still cant make my mind up. Sometimes i think it looks great, sometimes i think it looks mis-propotioned! 

A few things do strike me though:

Is that a standard exhaust? I have never seen a OEM diesel exhaust that doesn't turn downwards, so that looks great!

What are the LED's under the door mirrors for?

Lovely colour!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

R1, yes, it has the "Professional Sat Nav" - which uses the iDrive screen, which is wider if you opt for Pro Nav.

Kev, I know exactly what you mean - even when I ordered it, I wasn't sure if *I* liked it, but having had the chance to live with it for a little bit, I love it.

Yes, it's the standard exhaust - the latest cars are Euro4 compliant, so don't have to have downturned exhausts to direct all the crap towards the floor.... as there just is no crap. This car does not even smell like a diesel _at all_ - I was amazed.

The LEDs are to keep Wak and Graham happy, erm, I mean so you can see the ground by the doors when you get in / out.

I should say that the "lovely colour" has been helped a lot by the fact that "Swissol Roy from the Kneesworth meet" gave her a good going over on Friday 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Is that a standard exhaust? I have never seen a OEM diesel exhaust that doesn't turn downwards, so that looks great!


Leon Cupra TDi has outward facing twin pipes


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Leon Cupra TDi has outward facing twin pipes


As does the Skoda Fabia vRS. Very nice car indeed Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice Clive, new 5's suite darker colours best IMO.

I am finding the wheels a pain to clean (same design as yours).

How are you finding I drive ?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Lovely car - I've always liked the 5 series from when it first came out and I always double take when I see one - they are that different. It's funny how journos start to come round after initially complaining about the looks. Similar to the new Audi grill which I also think is nice (although I agree that BMW are now streets ahead in the styling department).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> I am finding the wheels a pain to clean (same design as yours).


Roy didn't complain 



gcp said:


> How are you finding I drive ?


Easier than I expected - I also have extended voice control, so I'm starting to do some things via voice where that feels "right" and others via iDrive - but iDrive is pretty simple in any case in my opinion.

Clive


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I used to quite enjoy cleaning the wheels. The tricky bit is obviously the small slot between the twin spokes, but I found a cloth threaded through and back round, then simply pulled back and forth did the job a treat.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

A tip.

Check the range of the rear parking sensors, especially the rear 3/4. Just back from Berlin where my colleague returned a damaged 530d hire car to Sixt with scuffed rear bumper and wing after backing it into a concrete pillar in a car park. The radar system didnt pick it up ... he can definately kiss goodbye to the â‚¬550 excess. My giggles and comment that he should watch his mirrors rather than the sat nav simply rubbed salt into the wound.

TJS


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

A tip.

Check the range of the rear parking sensors, especially the rear 3/4. Just back from Berlin where my colleague returned a damaged 530d hire car to Sixt with scuffed rear bumper and wing after backing it into a concrete pillar in a car park. The radar system didnt pick it up ... he can definately kiss goodbye to the â‚¬550 excess. My giggles and comment that he should watch his mirrors rather than the sat nav simply rubbed salt into the wound.

TJS


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

That really looks the biz Clive I hope you're enjoying it 8)

Mine is now ordered for March 1st delivery, I've gone for the same colour, with M rear spoiler, black leather with dark poplar wood, MP3 (no TV though :? ) folding mirrors and that stuff, bi xenons, grad tint screen â€" oh and a slightly smaller engine :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would guess that it will be faster than a 225 TT? Maybe not 0-60 but certainly middle range.

Very strange position the LEDs under the mirror...why didn't they put them under the door instead?

I still think that the new A6 looks better inside and outside. The 5 series looks boring inside compared to the new A6. But the engine will be simply amazing on this 5 series.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I would guess that it will be faster than a 225 TT? Maybe not 0-60 but certainly middle range.
> 
> Very strange position the LEDs under the mirror...why didn't they put them under the door instead?
> 
> I still think that the new A6 looks better inside and outside. The 5 series looks boring inside compared to the new A6. But the engine will be simply amazing on this 5 series.


It'll be faster than a great many things mid-range - that's for sure. With 400 foot pounds of torque (I believe?) I would imagine even a chipped TT will be simply obliterated by the 535D - would I be right in saying this Clive?

Damian


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Be careful in the snow Clive!!!!

All that torque and fat rear tyres = disaster waiting to happen, even with DSC!!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> I would imagine even a chipped TT will be simply obliterated by the 535D - would I be right in saying this Clive?


Don't know for sure yet Damian - still not run in (nearly - just passed 900 of the 1200 required miles). Even only using part throttle / no kickdown / not going (much  ) over 3500 rpm, it's certainly no slouch in the, oh lets say 70-120mph overtaking range. It's also very deceptive as it's a very quiet, smooth ride and you really do need to keep your eye on the speedo (or the speed warning chime) to keep abreast of how fast you're travelling.

Once it's run in I'll take it to Kneesworth (ok, maybe the month after I take the BTC'd TT!) and should be able to do a test or two 

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive

Very nice, I missed the piccy's going up looks the the dogs danglies :wink: can you drop me an IM as to what the rest of the reg no is.

Look forward to seeing you @ Kneesworth with not only the TT but now this baby as well.

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

gcp said:


> Very nice Clive, new 5's suite darker colours best IMO.
> 
> I am finding the wheels a pain to clean (same design as yours).
> 
> How are you finding I drive ?


How would he know how you drive?? :lol:

How are you Gavin??


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

There is no doubt that a standard 225 will be obliterated by this car.

My tuned 330d putting out similar torque would leave behind Impreza P1s on straights at the track.

I don't think you can understand just how hard these things pull without experiencing it for yourself. No good at 0-60s though!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Pics are tricky at the moment as I'm spending nights away..... and full review needs to wait till I've had a "proper" drive once run-in, but I'll deliver both asap!
> 
> Clive


Was she anygood??


----------

